
Review: Science Fictions - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2020/08/21/science-fictions-review-begone-science-swindlers/
======
bediger4000
Duplicate, posted 7 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24261625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24261625)

